
Ask HN: Resources for software project management practices? - EleventhSun
What are some suggestions for good books or links people have found helpful, for software management practices and insights? Either long-term, or short-term projects.<p>There is a wealth of information out there, no doubt HN can increase the signal&#x2F;noise ratio a little for valuable resources.
======
gadders
[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596517717.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596517717.do)
is a good project management book.

and this is a more advanced one with some good ideas:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Critical_Chain_(novel)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Critical_Chain_\(novel\))

------
killerpopiller
I am not the best source, but into mind jumps..

organizing your team: trello, openproject.org, workflowy as a basic knowledge
base for recerche

if you need time tracking: clockinit

bugtracker/ticket system: rt from best practical

git: bitbucket

all are free to degree

